# Bilder aus .cdr



## petroo (17. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab vor etwas längerer Zeit mal Bilder für eine Speisekarte gemacht. Nun sind mir jedoch die Originaldateien der Bilder verloren gegangen. Ich hab hier nur noch dir .cdr von dem der die Speisekarte gemacht hat. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Bilder, unbearbeitet, aus der .cdr zu ziehen, wenn ich Corel Draw habe?

Gruß

petroo


----------



## Kalle2 (24. März 2010)

Hallo petroo,

das Bild was Du haben möchtest, in der geöffneten Datei anklicken, und unter Menuepunkt: Datei - Exportieren in einen Ordner Deiner Wahl kopieren.
1:1 oder mit veränderten Parametern.

Gruß
Kalle


----------

